# mutta sain (kyllä)



## Gavril

Mitä mieltä olette seuraavista esimerkeistä? Käyvätkö tähdennetyt osat vai onko muokattava ne?


1a)
_He väittivät, että en saanut 1.5 metriä pitkää haukea siinä päivänä Luomasella, mutta sain._
1b)
_(....) mutta sain kyllä._


2a)
_He väittävät, että et osaa viroa, mutta osaat!_
2b)
_(...) mutta osaat mainiostikin!_


3)
_Sanoin, että toisin kotiin Luomaselta 1.5 metriä pitkän hauen, ja toin!_


Kiitoksia!


----------



## ocelot

Gavril said:


> Mitä mieltä olette seuraavista esimerkeistä? Käyvätkö tähdennetyt korostetut osat vai onko muokattava ne niitä muokattava?



_Muokata_ vaatii lähes aina partitiivin, koska muokkaaminen on toimintaa, joka ei juuri koskaan "tule valmiiksi." Jos muokkaaminen "tulee valmiiksi", silloin kyseessä ei ole enää niinkään muokkaaminen, vaan _korjaaminen. _Huomaa sanajärjestys!

_Niitä on muokattava. 
On muokattava niitä. 
Minun on muokattava niitä. 
Minun niitä on muokattava. _

Älä kysy, miksi. 



Gavril said:


> 1a)
> _He väittivät, että en saanut 1.5 1,5 metriä pitkää haukea siinä päivänä Luomasella, mutta sain. sainpas/sainhan/kyllä sain._
> 1b)
> _(....) mutta sain kyllä. _
> 
> 2a)
> _He väittävät, että et osaa viroa, mutta osaat!  _Parempi: _osaatpas/osaathan!_
> 2b)
> _(...) mutta osaat mainiostikin!_


-_kin_ tarkoittaa "myös", joka ei sovi tähän.



Gavril said:


> 3)
> _Sanoin, että toisin kotiin Luomaselta 1.51,5 metriä pitkän hauen, ja toin! _


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vielä kerran.

Yleensä jos en ole varma, mikä objektisija sopii johonkin verbiin niin katson verbin hakusanaa sanakirjassa. Tällä kertaa vain unohdin katsoa hakusanaa _muokata_.


----------



## ocelot

My response contained a massive brainfart. Fixed now.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Suomen kielessä ei ole desimaalipistettä, joten pitäisi kirjoittaa _1,5 metriä._

GOM


----------

